# [Wahl August 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2009)

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?



Übersicht der letzten Monate:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S.:
Vorschläge, ob die nächste Abstimmungsperiode bis zum 26.9., 27.9. oder 30.9. gehen soll, sind erwünscht.


----------



## Lindt (1. August 2009)

Grün!


----------



## Nuklon (1. August 2009)

> *Von DOTL aus dem geschlossenem Julithreat*
> Stimmt, da hast du leider recht. In NRW gibt es nun einmal eine horrende Inflation, Privateigentum ist nicht zugelassen und zudem gelten für alle Güter festgelegte Einheitspreise. Das ist echt schrecklich dort, drum bin ich auch sofort wieder weggefahren, als ich zuletzt in Köln war...
> 
> Mal ehrlich, langsam aber sicher bewegen wir uns auf einem noch tieferen Niveau als so mancher Stammtisch.
> ...


Und das in einem Hardwareforum, wo man sich über Aliens, Verschwörungstheorien zum 11. September und anderes unterhält.

Zum Thema Inhalt: Es ist der Traum einer jeden Gesellschaft nur sinnvolles und Intellektuelle zu produzieren. Dies ist aber nicht möglich. Gerade in einem Forum wo zum Teil noch sehr junge Menschen unterwegs sind.
Auch wenn in mir schon wieder der Idealist unterwegs ist, glaube ich dass durch konsequentes sinnvolles Antworten auch irgendwann das gesamte Niveau steigen würde. Nur kann ich mich selbst nie daran halten.

Was ich übrigens wähle, brauche ich glaube ich keinem mehr zu erzählen.

Hatten wir eigentlich schon etwas zum Thema Generationengerechtigkeit? Denn gerade, wenn soviele junge Leute hier unterwegs sind, halte ich das für wichtig.

PS: die Wahlbeteiligung stimmt mich freudig, auch wenn es dass Ergebnis scheinbar nicht beeinflusst hat, gleich mal die Sig ändern, da neuer Monat


----------



## Pokerclock (1. August 2009)

Ist ja ganz nett dein Quote, nur leider nicht von mir, sondern von DOTL. Ich überlasse es dir das zu ändern.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. August 2009)

Grün!


----------



## majorguns (2. August 2009)

Piratenpartei !!!


----------



## Maschine311 (2. August 2009)

Tja, bisher steht unsere z.Zt. Regierung noch ohne stimme da. Wie kommen die eigentlich immer auf 30-40%, wo doch die PCGH-User das Sprachrohr der Nation ist
Vielleicht sollte man ja auch in Deutschland mal um Wahlbeobachter der UN bitten, bei jeder Wahl hat die  angeblich niemand gewählt, haben aber immer mehr als 30%. Bin echt auf das Ergebnis gespannt im Herbst.


----------



## Lindt (2. August 2009)

Und die Fdp hat so viele Stimmen wie die Grünen.... *heul*


----------



## theLamer (2. August 2009)

FDP...

Piraten habe ja keine Wirtschaftskompetenz...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2009)

Die wurde der FDP in den vergangenen Monaten auch des öfteren abgesprochen...
(und das sogar vom quasi-Parteiblatt  )


----------



## MomentInTime (2. August 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> FDP...
> 
> Piraten habe ja keine Wirtschaftskompetenz...



So viel dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjbYAFUWTwM

Genau diese Deregulierungs-Politik, die uns in die Krise geführt hat,
ist die Bibel der FDP. Käme sie an die Macht, sie würde unbehelligt
weiter deregulieren, weil sie nichts dazu gelernt hat.

Tolle Wirtschaftskompetenz, ich erstarre in Erfurcht  ...

Die FDP als Bürgerrechtsalternative zur Piratenpartei ins Feld zu
führen, ist ebenfalls daneben, weil sie schon jetzt Wortbruch mit
dem vollmundigen Versprechen auf der Straße begehen, sie seien
die "Wächter der Bürgerrechte". Wer solche "Wächter der Bürgerrechte"
hat, braucht keine "Feinde der Bürgerrechte" mehr.


----------



## Bucklew (2. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die wurde der FDP in den vergangenen Monaten auch des öfteren abgesprochen...
> (und das sogar vom quasi-Parteiblatt  )


Die FDP hat sich doch quasi mit der Finanzkrise selbst zerstört. Da saß doch hinterher ein FDPler in einer dieser öffentlich-rechtlichen abendlichen politischen Labershow und behauptete, die FDP war schon lange für stärkere Regulierung des Bankenwesens. Klar, die FDP, die Partei für stärkere Regulierung der Wirtschaft 

Halten die uns wirklich für so blöd?


----------



## theLamer (2. August 2009)

> Genau diese Deregulierungs-Politik, die uns in die Krise geführt hat,
> ist die Bibel der FDP. Käme sie an die Macht, sie würde unbehelligt
> weiter deregulieren, weil sie nichts dazu gelernt hat.
> 
> ...


Hey, jetzt mach mal halblang.... du musst ja nicht FDP wählen... Ist doch schön, wenn es in einer Demokratie verschiedene Meinungen gibt, sonst wäre es ja auch keine 

Und nicht immer solche Totschlag-ARgumente... ich kann auch sagen, dass in der DDR reguliert wurde genauso wie in der UDSSR und beide sind gescheitert... 

Vielleicht meine ich mit Wirtschaftskompetenz ja auch einfach Freiheit. Dazu gehört auch, Banken sterben zu lassen und Unternehmen, wenn sie nicht richtig mit Geld umgehen. Das wäre kompetenter, als Milliarden von Steuergeldern zu iverstieren und den Bankern zu suggerieren: "Macht nur weiter so... wir retten euch immer. Die _Gewinne behaltet ihr und die Verluste und die Risiken trägt der Steuerzahler_... euch kann nix passieren..."
Problem: Wirtschaft hängt an Banken. Was kann man machen? Nix, auch nicht als Piratenpartei, wenn man die soziale *Marktwirtschaft* beibehalten will...

Ich möchte das jetzt auch nicht weiter ausweiten, ich habe meine allgemeine Meinung schon oft genug kundgetan (such mal nach "die Linke", da sind glaub ich über die Hälfte der Beiträge von mir)... Edit:Link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/29946-die-linke.html

Ach und das Video ist jetzt auch nicht so der Renner: "Asienkrise..." (hoffe du kennst dich da aus)
Wenn der Bath nicht einen viel zu hohen festen Eintauschkurs gegen den Dollar gehabt hätte, wäre es gar nicht dazu gekommen... Das war einfach ein Markteingriff, der ungerechtfertigt und blauäugig war. Letztendlich hat sich gezeigt, dass man nicht regulieren sollt, denn irgendwann platzt die Blase und dann fallen wieder alle in Armut. Aber aus der Asienkrise hat keiner gelernt... 
Das ist auch eine Frage der Werte. Ich sag dazu nur: "Man hat zwanghaft versucht, den Lebensttandard in Thailand zu verbessern und das mit Geld finanziert, das gar nicht da war (Differenz zwischen dem eigentlichen Marktwert des Bath und dem *fixen *Eintauschkurs in Dollar)" - genau das haben die Banken dann auch ausgenutzt (die Devisenhändler) und letztendlich musste es halt wieber abgekoppelt werden und der Baht war de facto 0 wert. Was wäre gewesen, wenn es keinen festen Eintauschkurs gegeben hätte? Nix, der Baht wäre nicht zwanghaft gestiegen und dann in einer Nacht quasi nichts mehr wert. Wie wäre es mit Nachhaltigkeit? Stetiges Wachstum...?


PS: Du kannst ja engagiert und leidenschaftlich argumentieren, aber vergiss bitte nicht die Toleranz. Ich toleriere auch Linke, obwohl das für mich "Kommunisten" sind... Man kann ja sagen, die FDP sei marktradikal, aber zu Demokratie gehört auch das Akzeptieren anderer Meinungen... 
Und: Ich habe gesagt, die Piraten haben keine Wirtschaftskompetenz. Du hast _(wenigstens) versucht_ zu zeigen, dass die FDP es nicht kann, aber zeig mir mal, das die Piraten es können, wenn sie so toll sind


----------



## JePe (2. August 2009)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Genau diese Deregulierungs-Politik, die uns in die Krise geführt hat,
> ist die Bibel der FDP. Käme sie an die Macht, sie würde unbehelligt
> weiter deregulieren, weil sie nichts dazu gelernt hat.


 
Klick!

Wo steht da was von Deregulierung um ihrer selbst willen?


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (2. August 2009)

Links - wie immer. 

Zugegeben, mit manchen Pünktchen bin ich nicht d'accord, doch ihren Sonderweg finde ich gerade jetzt ansprechend.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2009)

_Bezüglich FDP-Wahlversprechern_

Eigentlich steht da nirgendwo irgend etwas, sieht man mal von der Entlastung von Unternehmern und Besserverdienern ab (halt das eine klassische eine Thema, dass die FDP hat).
Überall nur inhaltslose Floskeln wie "moderniesieren", "überprüfen", "neu" "ändern", "sichern", "flexibler" (letzere beide gern zugleich),...  - ohne jemals einen Weg oder auch nur eine Richtung anzugeben.

Aber "Freie ..." ohne irgendeine Begründung (und in Anbetracht der Finanzkrise kann man die nicht mehr als gegeben vorraussetzen), findet sich -neben dem ständigen Gelaber von gegenseitig die Augen aushacken[/stricke] "mehr freiem Wettbewerb" u.a. noch in S5A2, S13A2. S13A6 ist imho n Volltreffer: "Daneben müssen Mittelständler wieder einfacher Risikokapital über die Finanzmärkte akquirieren können."


Aber am Rande finden sich noch ein bißchen Unterhaltsames: 
- Steuern allernorts senken, "Zukunft der sozialen Sicherungssysteme sichern" (wers glaubt) - und Neuverschuldung verbieten. Haben die das von der Linken gegenrechnen lassen?
- Um Bürokratie wirkungsvoll abzubauen, soll der Normenkontrallrat zum "Bürokratie-TÜV" ausgebaut werden
- wärend (natürlich) an diversen Stellen Grämien mit ähnlichen Aufgaben zusammengelegt oder abgeschafft werden sollen, ist "Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland auf eine effektive nachrichtendienstliche Struktur und gut funktionierende Nachrichtendienste angewiesen. Im Bereich der Verfassungsschutzämter hält die FDP es unverändert für sinnvoll, dass es nicht nur ein Bundesamt, sondern auch Landesämter gibt"
- interessant auch die Kombination von "Aus liberaler Sicht können auch soziale Dienstleistungen am besten im Wettbewerb auf einem Markt erbracht werden. " und "Die FDP  fordert, dass Pr PrPr Pro oo ogramme zur  gramme zur  gramme zur  gramme zur 
Bekämpfung  von Gewaltbereitschaft, Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus Bekämpfung  von Gewaltbereitschaft, Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus Bekämpfung  von Gewaltbereitschaft, Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus Bekämpfung  von Gewaltbereitschaft, Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus, besonders bei 
Jugendlichen, verstärkt werden. Dazu schlagen wir eine Drei-Säulen Initiative vor: Eine  Inte Inte Inte Inten- n-n- n-
sivierung der Programme sivierung der Programme sivierung der Programme sivierung der Programme  für den Ausstieg gewaltbereiter und gefährdeter  Jugendlicher; An-
gebote für jugendliche Aussteiger aus der rechten Szene hinsichtlich schulischer und berufli-  29 
cher Qualifizierung;  Gewaltpräventionsprogramme  an  Schulen  und  in  der  Jugendarbeit. "
- einige Zeilen lassen daran zweifeln, dass die FDP die Gewaltenteilung kapiert hat "Wir brauchen eine Neuau Neuau Neuau Neuaus- s-s- s-richtung der Rechtspolitik richtung der Rechtspolitik richtung der Rechtspolitik richtung der Rechtspolitik.([i]Anmerkung: Toll, wenn jemand zu blöd ist, Anmerkungen und Änderungen aus ner .pfd zu entfernen[/i] :lol:) Die Rechtspolitik darf sich nicht darauf beschränken, europäische Vorgaben umzusetzen oder innenpolitische Initiativen rechtsstaatlich zu schärfen.  "
- bzw. wie einzelne Elemente davon funktionieren "Die Modernisierung der Justiz ist eine wichtige Aufgabe, um die Qualität und Leistungsfähigkeit des Rechtsstaates zu sichern und zugleich die Gerichte zu entlasten." (Immerhin: "Wettberweb" hat man sich an der Stelle verkniffen)
- "Wir brauchen weniger, aber bessere Gesetze. Gesetze müssen verständlich, übersichtlich und 
in ihren Auswirkungen vorhersehbar sein. Der Gesetzgeber darf nicht für jeden Einzelfall eine 
gesetzliche  Regelung  anbieten" - Anarchie FTW!? WTF??

Soviel aus ~der ersten Hälfte, den Rest hab ich mir dann nur noch sehr lückenhaft angetan...
Nur soviel: 
- Das, was die FDP unter Klimaschutz (wir erinnern uns: Da gibt es noch so eine zweite Krise, die nicht nur ein paar Milliarden auf der Bank, sondern auch ein paar Milliarden an den Küsten bedroht) versteht, findet sich im Kapitel "Mehr  5. Mehr  5. Mehr  5. Mehr Wohlstand und Lebensqualität durch  Wohlstand und Lebensqualität durch  Wohlstand und Lebensqualität durch  Wohlstand und Lebensqualität durch Freiheit Freiheit Freiheit Freiheit und Verantwo  und Verantwo  und Verantwo  und Verantwor- r-r- r-
tung tung tung tung " (again: schön, wenn man nicht mal in der Lage ist, einen Text zu erstellen)
-  "...Bezugsquellen  fossiler 
Rohstoffe  .... Erforderlich  ist eine  strategisch angelegte Energieaußenpolitik." - na dann schnell, der Iran ist auch bald vergeben.
- Aus der Rubrik "Sätze die schön klingen, aber einfach keinen Inhalt haben": "Die  FDP  fordert  einen  wirksameren  Technologietransfer  in  die  Entwicklungsländer.  Dabei 
muss geistiges Eigentum gewahrt bleiben."
- "Eine gut konzipierte Klimaschutzpolitik, die  frühzeitig energie- und klimaeffizientes Verhalten aller Akteure belohnt,  ist eine  ver-
nünftige  Wirtschaftspolitik." Ich seh schon die Koalition mit den Grünen. So ~1990, um drohende Krisen im 21.Jhd. zu verhindern...


Mal ne blöde Frage: Was schreiben eigentlich Parteien, die wegen mangelhafter Ernsthaftigkeit nicht zugelassen werden, in ihr Wahlprogramm?


----------



## Bucklew (2. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: Was schreiben eigentlich Parteien, die wegen mangelhafter Ernsthaftigkeit nicht zugelassen werden, in ihr Wahlprogramm?


Inzwischen müsste eigentlich jede Partei zugelassen werden, wo die großen Volksparteien ja entweder Vollbeschäftigung versprechen oder Steuersenkungen. Ist ja alles ein tolles Luftschloß, aber wer soll es bezahlen?


----------



## Nuklon (2. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _Bezüglich FDP-Wahlversprechern_
> 
> Mal ne blöde Frage: Was schreiben eigentlich Parteien, die wegen mangelhafter Ernsthaftigkeit nicht zugelassen werden, in ihr Wahlprogramm?


Das ist nicht das Problem, du musst nur die Ernsthaftigkeit an der Willensbildung beweisen, d.h formal korrekt sein.
Du kannst eine Partei gründen, die für die lila Haribos ist, solange du sie ernsthaft vertrittst, d.h Mitglieder hast und dich an der Willensbildung beteiligst(Stände, Veranstaltungen usw). Das ist das schlimme Fazit, was ich aus der Anmeldung zur Landtagswahl zog. Es zählt nur die formale Korrektheit, der Rest ist Sache des Verfassungschutzes. Und dieser wird für Lila Haribos nicht tätig werden.
Die wurden nicht zugelassen wegen zu wenig Mitglieder, fehlende Formulare, und halt sowas wie Pogopartei: der Landesverband befindet sich im Untergrund


----------



## JePe (2. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage: Was schreiben eigentlich Parteien, die wegen mangelhafter Ernsthaftigkeit nicht zugelassen werden, in ihr Wahlprogramm?


 
Irgendwas von Reformen des Urheberrechts und Kampf gegen Zensur. Damit koedert man gerade eben genug Leute an die Urnen, um auf Parteienfinanzierung hoffen zu koennen, aber eben nicht genug, um diesen Humbug je konkretisieren und aus Web 2.0 in Wirklichkeit 1.0 holen zu muessen. Ansonsten trieft Dein Post vor Hass und Blindwuetigkeit, dass einem schlecht werden kann. Nicht eben eine moderative Glanzleistung?


----------



## Bucklew (2. August 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Irgendwas von Reformen des Urheberrechts und Kampf gegen Zensur. Damit koedert man gerade eben genug Leute an die Urnen, um auf Parteienfinanzierung hoffen zu koennen, aber eben nicht genug, um diesen Humbug je konkretisieren und aus Web 2.0 in Wirklichkeit 1.0 holen zu muessen. Ansonsten trieft Dein Post vor Hass und Blindwuetigkeit, dass einem schlecht werden kann. Nicht eben eine moderative Glanzleistung?


Peinlich, anderen Hass und Blindwütigkeit (was ist das überhaupt?) vorzuwerfen, während man eine andere Partei billig und sachlich absolut falsch diffamiert.

Wie wärs mit einer Wiederlegung der Argumente von ruyven?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Wie kommen die eigentlich immer auf 30-40%


Durch die Generation 65+, die immer da das Kreuzchen macht, wo sie es immer getan haben...


----------



## Player007 (2. August 2009)

Die Grünen


----------



## Nuklon (3. August 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Irgendwas von Reformen des Urheberrechts und Kampf gegen Zensur. Damit koedert man gerade eben genug Leute an die Urnen, um auf Parteienfinanzierung hoffen zu koennen, aber eben nicht genug, um diesen Humbug je konkretisieren und aus Web 2.0 in Wirklichkeit 1.0 holen zu muessen. Ansonsten trieft Dein Post vor Hass und Blindwuetigkeit, dass einem schlecht werden kann. Nicht eben eine moderative Glanzleistung?


Jetzt mal blöde Frage, weil es bei Kleinparteien immer um die Parteienfinanzierung geht: Was hat man eigentlich davon? Viele Personen stecken nämlich vorher große Teile ihre Vermögens in den Aufbau ihrer Partei um an der Willensbildung teilzunehmen. Persönlich als Bürger hat man doch gar nix davon(im gegensatz zu den Bestrebungungen der Chefs im Unternnehmen) Das einzig positive ist die Möglichkeit bei der nächsten Wahl mehr Mittel zur Erreichung der Bürger zu haben. Ich finde an dieser Idee nix schlechtes.


----------



## Icejester (3. August 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Und die Fdp hat so viele Stimmen wie die Grünen.... *heul*



In der Tat. Wie können die Grünen nur auf soviele Stimmen kommen? Eine Schande.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Irgendwas von Reformen des Urheberrechts und Kampf gegen Zensur. Damit koedert man gerade eben genug Leute an die Urnen, um auf Parteienfinanzierung hoffen zu koennen, aber eben nicht genug, um diesen Humbug je konkretisieren und aus Web 2.0 in Wirklichkeit 1.0 holen zu muessen. Ansonsten trieft Dein Post vor Hass und Blindwuetigkeit, dass einem schlecht werden kann. Nicht eben eine moderative Glanzleistung?



Nö. Gar keine moderative Leistung. Zur Zeit seh ich hier auch keinen Moderationsbedarf und allgemein moderieren wir -solange keine Gesetze verletzt werden- auch nicht Meinungen, sondern allenfalls die Form, in der sie geäußert werden.

Als Mitglied dieses Forums kann ich aber auch einfachmal eine eigene Meinung haben und äußern - und meine Meinung der FDP war zugegebenermaßen noch nie sehr positiv. Dafür mach ich mir zuviele Gedanken über "Wirklichkeit 1.0" und sehe sie nich nur als Peripherie für "Wirtschaft 8.2".

Aber dass einem von meinem Post, dass überwiegend aus Zitaten besteht, schlecht wird, könnte tatsächlich sein.


----------



## Octopoth (3. August 2009)

[x] Piraten!


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2009)

[x]FDP
Die einzige Chance das es in den nächsten Jahren zu keiner Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes kommt. Je stärker sie sind, umso weniger Eingeständnisse müssen sie gegenüber der CDU machen. Eine Liberalisierung oder besser: das österreichische Waffengesetz fast 1 zu 1 übernehmen, ist ja in unserem Land leider nicht machbar, dank gewisser Kreise. 
Piratenpartei ist mir hier zu Unsicher, auch wenn es in deren Forum ein durchaus interessantes Thema dazu gibt.


----------



## Lindt (4. August 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> [x]FDP
> Die einzige Chance das es in den nächsten Jahren zu keiner Verschärfung des Waffengesetzes kommt. Je stärker sie sind, umso weniger Eingeständnisse müssen sie gegenüber der CDU machen. Eine Liberalisierung oder besser: das österreichische Waffengesetz fast 1 zu 1 übernehmen, ist ja in unserem Land leider nicht machbar, dank gewisser Kreise.
> Piratenpartei ist mir hier zu Unsicher, auch wenn es in deren Forum ein durchaus interessantes Thema dazu gibt.


WTF???

Du wählst ernsthaft eine Partei, die das Waffengesetz nicht verbieten will? Ist das nicht ein wenig unwichtig, im Vergleich zu anderen Themen? Wenn du Pazifist wärst und dann wegen sowas entscheiden würdest, ok , aber machst du dir so viel Angst um deine Knarren?



Icejester schrieb:


> In der Tat. Wie können die Grünen nur auf soviele Stimmen kommen? Eine Schande.


Dürfte ich dich fragen warum du die FDP wählst?


----------



## ole88 (5. August 2009)

jaja piraten was andres wird nich gewählt denn alles andre kann man vergessen


----------



## Skaos (5. August 2009)

Hab bisher meine Stimme meist als ungültig abgegeben, schien mir noch die, für mich sinnvollste Variante zu sein, da ich wirkliches Vertrauen zu keiner Partei und deren Versprechen aufbauen kann. Aber ich denke dieses Jahr werde ich wohl die Piraten wählen, nicht weil ich die so klasse finde und die von allem die Ahnung haben wie es hier gerne von dem ein oder andern dargestellt wird  Nein, einfach aus der blauäugigen Hoffnung heraus, dass so vl die ein oder andre Stimme zusammen kommt, die die etablierten Parteien vl etwas in ihrem Verbots- und Zensurwahn stoppen kann. Ich glaube kaum, dass eine Regierungsbildung mit den Piraten in absehbarer Zeit möglich ist (wahrscheinlich sogar zum Glück) aber als Oposition find ich sie allemal zu gebrauchen, um hier und da einen Riegel vorschieben zu können und vl sogar etwas Aufklärung im Bundestag zu leisten, was das World Wide Web und seine Möglichkeiten so angeht. So entstehen vl keine so wilden Pläne mehr oder sie bekommen nicht mehr die erforderliche Mehrheit im Parlament.. 
Man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen


----------



## N1lle (5. August 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Und die Fdp hat so viele Stimmen wie die Grünen.... *heul*




Solange das Volk nen vollen Magen hat wird sich da nichts tun.

Wie man in der Geschichte sehr schön betrachten kann, hat sich meistens was getan wenn das Volk nicht zufrieden und hungrig war. Aber solange das Völklein sein täglich Brot bekommt wird sich da nichts tun.


----------



## Skaos (5. August 2009)

Wohl wahr und das Heer an Leuten denen es dreckig geht wird erstickt durch die denen es etwas besser geht. Weil diese es nicht für nötig erachten ebenfalls etwas zu ändern, da es vordergründig nicht zu ihrem eigenen Vorteil ist. Im Gegenteil ist die Meinung, dass die denen es so schlecht geht alle selbst daran Schuld sind sehr stark vertreten. Also wirds wohl noch eine ganze Weile dauern bis der Deutsche aufwacht und sich was tut.. aber womöglich wirds auch dann mal wieder zu spät sein denk ich.


----------



## computertod (5. August 2009)

[X] Piraten
vom rest halte ich nich viel...


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Du wählst ernsthaft eine Partei, die das Waffengesetz nicht verbieten will?


Da die FDP die derzeit einzige Partei ist die wenigstens mal generell neutral(wenn nicht sogar positiv) gegenüber Waffen, Paintball, Airsoft, Ego-Shootern, etc. eingestellt ist, seh ich keine Alternative. Auch andere Teile ihres Wahlprogrammes sagen mir zu. Das einzige was der Partei jetzt noch fehlt, ist ein starker Nationalliberaler Flügel. Aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.



> Ist das nicht ein wenig unwichtig, im Vergleich zu anderen Themen?


Genauso gibt es Leute, die die Piraten wählen, weil sie Angst um ihre Spiele haben. Also warum soll und darf es keine geben, die wegen eines liberalen Waffenrechts wählen gehen?



> Wenn du Pazifist wärst und dann wegen sowas entscheiden würdest, ok ,


Achso. Neuerdings dürfen nur Pazifisten und andere die glauben das der Wolf ein Schaf ist, u.a. wegen solcher Punkte ihr Kreuzchen setzen?



> aber machst du dir so viel Angst um deine Knarren?


Bei Verbotsparteien wie Linke, Grüne und SPD, ja. In der CDU gab es bei der neuerlichen Waffenrechtsverschärfung heftige Diskussionen und Gegenstimmen, die FDP hat komplett gegen die Verschärfung gestimmt.
Bei den ersteren genannten kommt das Totalverbot für den privaten Schusswaffenbesitz(notfalls mittels Enteignung, gerade erstere genannte hat da ja 40 Jahre Übung und Erfahrung drin) schneller als man denkt. Das beinhaltet dann auch Airsoft- und Paintballwaffen, da sie ebenfalls unter das Waffengesetz fallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2009)

17&4 schrieb:


> Genauso gibt es Leute, die die Piraten wählen, weil sie Angst um ihre Spiele haben. Also warum soll und darf es keine geben, die wegen eines liberalen Waffenrechts wählen gehen?



Erstere wurden hier auch lang und breit für ihre etwas merkwürdige Prioritätensetzung kritisiert


----------



## MomentInTime (7. August 2009)

Wobei man das auch ruhig mal in einem größeren Rahmen bewerten sollte, denn:
Wer so ignorant und populistisch mit Computerspielen umgeht - was kann man denn dann von jenen
erwarten, wie sie mit anderen Themen umgehen ? Dieser Mangel an sozialem Verstand, der sich an
der Killerspiel-Debatte sichtbar wird, ist doch nicht auf diese begrenzt, sondern akut.


----------



## Poulton (9. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstere wurden hier auch lang und breit für ihre etwas merkwürdige Prioritätensetzung kritisiert


Als eine merkwürdige Priroitätensetzung würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Denn gerade an Dingen wie das versuchte/geplante Verbot von "_Äktschn_"-Spielen, als auch die nicht begründbare Verschärfung des Waffengesetz zeigen, wie es ein Staat, wie es eine Partei mit den Freiheitsrechten seiner Bürger hält.
Denn je totalitärer ein Staat, umso restriktiver sind u.a. auch seine Waffengesetze.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. August 2009)

Wir steuern wie schon letzten Monat hier im Forum auf eine Koalition aus Piratenpartei und Grünen zu, das klingt ja soooo genial ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (9. August 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wir steuern wie schon letzten Monat hier im Forum auf eine Koalition aus Piratenpartei und Grünen zu, das klingt ja soooo genial ^^


Ist nur nicht represäntativ, weil ja zum Einen auch Minderjährige hier abstimmen könne und zum Anderen die Leute hier vermutlich eher der Pirapenpartei- und Grünen-Zielgruppe entsprechen.

Ist zwar ein netter Spaß, diese monatliche Umfrage, aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2009)

Ach quatsch, 117 politikinteressierte aus einem Hardware-Gamingforum sind garantiert repräsentativ für den deutschen Wählern 
Im übrigen steuern wir nicht auf eine Grüne Piraterie zu, da die Piraten im Moment die absolute Mehrheit und keinen Bedarf an einem Koalitionspartner hätten


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, 117 politikinteressierte aus einem Hardware-Gamingforum sind garantiert repräsentativ für den deutschen Wählern
> Im übrigen steuern wir nicht auf eine Grüne Piraterie zu, da die Piraten im Moment die absolute Mehrheit und keinen Bedarf an einem Koalitionspartner hätten


Du hast dich verschrieben ! ^^

Sowas nennt man Kollisionspartner im Fachjargon (zu gut deutsch: "lästiges Anhängsel, das vorgibt die Gesetzgebung mit zu beeinflußen, nur um nachher doch umzufallen), frag mal die Union 



Und von wegen reprensentativ ..... stimmt, sind wird nicht, in Wahrheit ists nämlich SO :  Die Bundestagswahl 2009 auf XING


----------



## Nuklon (10. August 2009)

Und auf der Straße werden die Anhänger der Piraten selten angetroffen, geschweige denn angerufen. Ich denke, dass es noch nie spannender war Wahlprognosen zu hören.

_editiert_


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. August 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Und auf der Straße, werden die Anhänger der Piraten selten angerufen, geschweige denn angerufen. Ich denke, dass es noch nie spannender war Wahlprognosen zu hören.


Einmal "angerufen" zu viel ?! ^^ Bin verwirrt ..... 



Aber ja, bei den üblichen Wahlprognosen gehe ich auch mal stark davon aus, dass die Piraten da eher unterdurchschnittlich abschneiden, viele jüngere Leute - so zumindest meine Erfahrung, so handhabe ich das auch - sind mit ihrer Festnetznummer gar nicht im Telefonbuch, bzw. Anrufe werden von uns eh verstärkt über VoIP/Mobiltelefon geführt, daher könnte es schon sein, das die bei telefonischen Befragungen eher durchs Raster fallen ..... ich bin auch mal gespannt


----------



## Nuklon (10. August 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Einmal "angerufen" zu viel ?! ^^ Bin verwirrt .....
> 
> 
> 
> Aber ja, bei den üblichen Wahlprognosen gehe ich auch mal stark davon aus, dass die Piraten da eher unterdurchschnittlich abschneiden, viele jüngere Leute - so zumindest meine Erfahrung, so handhabe ich das auch - sind mit ihrer Festnetznummer gar nicht im Telefonbuch, bzw. Anrufe werden von uns eh verstärkt über VoIP/Mobiltelefon geführt, daher könnte es schon sein, das die bei telefonischen Befragungen eher durchs Raster fallen ..... ich bin auch mal gespannt


Typischer Fall von Politik, beide meinen dasselbe, sprechen aber aneinander vorbei.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. August 2009)

Ich würde auch diesen Monat Piraten wählen.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. August 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich würde auch diesen Monat Piraten wählen.



Was anderes hätte ich von einem Mitglied auch nicht erwartet.

Was ich interessant an dem Wahlergebnis finde, ist die Tendenz kleinere Parteien zu wählen und sich von den großen Volksparteien abzuwenden. Zwar werden bei den nächsten Wahlen immer noch die großen Volksparteien dominieren, aber in dreißig bis vierzig Jahren könnte das ganz anders aussehen. Koalitionen aus drei Parteien werden an der Tagesordnung sein und CDU und SPD nur noch einen Teil des Ganzen darstellen ohne Übergewicht.


----------



## Skaos (13. August 2009)

Ich hoffe nur, dass diese Entwicklung dann so einen positiven Beigeschmack hat wie viele (einschließlich mir) sich das hier erhoffen. Vl. bringts ja wirklich Punkte mehrere was machen zu lassen, wenn sich allerdings die Regierung aus 3 zZ etablierten Parteien zusammensetzt und diese nicht viel ändern werden an ihren Vorhaben, Versprechungen und Umsetzungen, was ich beides für wahrscheinlich halte, gehen meine Hoffnungen schon wieder gegen Null, das sich nachhaltig was Gutes ergibt..


----------



## kenji_91 (16. August 2009)

SPD

CDU/CSU haben verspielt und die Tiraden der Kanzlerin haben hoffentlich ein Ende.
Eigentlich wäre ich für die Piratenpartei, dennoch bezweifle ich deren Einfluss im Parlament, somit
werde ich die jetzige Opposition, die meines Erachtens eine klarere Vorkehrung treffen.


----------



## MomentInTime (16. August 2009)

Sehr hörenswertes Interview zum Thema Demokratiedefizit in Deutschland, 
Strategie-Wählen und Lösungsansätze für die Misere der Parteien-Herrschaft.


----------



## JePe (24. August 2009)

Nach der "Logik" des Interviewten ist die parlamentarische Demokratie in Wahrheit undemokratisch, weil Koalitionen primaer ueber inhaltliche Schnittmengen und nicht Stimmenverhaeltnisse gebildet werden. Das ist doppelt Unfug, weil das 1.) automatisch und immer in die grosse Koalition muenden wuerde, die wir 2.) ja haben. Damit schien er mir dann aber auch wieder nicht gluecklich zu sein?

Und wie "Nadelstiche" (O-Ton) einen strategischen Effekt zum Besseren haben koennte, anstatt die abgegebenen Stimmen nur nach dem Giesskannensystem ueber eine steigende Zahl von Parteien zu verteilen und die Moeglichkeiten zur Koalitionsbildung so sukzessive zu verkleinern, erschliesst sich mir auch nicht. Das gilt so 1:1 auch fuer seinen Feldzug gegen die 5-Prozent-Huerde bei der zurueckliegenden Europawahl.

Aber immerhin hatte er viel zu sagen.


----------



## mich (24. August 2009)

Ich bin auch Mitglied bei den Piraten..also geht meine Stimme auch dorhin..
aber das Wahlergebnis bei XING war ja mal geil..


----------



## The Ian (24. August 2009)

ist ja heftig...aber bei uns würden die piraten auch die meisten stimmen bekommen....meine haben sie


----------



## roadgecko (24. August 2009)

Was ich wählen würde ? mh....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y4FdzZ8_v84&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y4FdzZ8_v84&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

ne Scherz, ich geh net wählen. Bin noch nicht ma 18.


----------



## Pommes (24. August 2009)

Spdö.


----------



## riedochs (25. August 2009)

Passt denke ich ganz gut hier rein: NETZEITUNG DEUTSCHLAND NACHRICHTEN: «Piratenpartei könnte sich etablieren»


----------



## Skaos (26. August 2009)

Tja bleibt abzuwarten wies weitergeht, aber ich glkaube auch nich, dass die Piraten so sehr viel reißen können bei der nächsten Wahl.. Und bis zur nächsten vergeht noch ne Menge Zeit, vl schaffen sies dann auch Mal ein richtiges Programm auf die Beine zu Stellen, indem man sich auch mit anderen Themen auseinander setzt.


----------



## Nuklon (27. August 2009)

Ist ja nicht so, dass sie das nicht tun, nur fallen Ideallösungen für komplexe Themen nicht vom Himmel. 
Ich kann nur sagen, mach mit, bring dich ein.


----------



## MomentInTime (27. August 2009)

*Gründungsmitglied der GRÜNEN tritt der Piratenpartei bei*

*Gründungsmitglied der GRÜNEN tritt der Piratenpartei bei*



			
				Ad Hoc News schrieb:
			
		

> Herbert Rusche (57), Gründungsmitglied der Partei DIE GRÜNEN, ist der Piratenpartei Deutschland beigetreten. 'Was DIE GRÜNEN in den 70er und 80er Jahren waren, sind die Piraten heute', erklärt der ehemalige Bundestagsabgeordnete seinen Schritt.



_mehr unter..._


----------



## KempA (27. August 2009)

grün!


----------



## Nuklon (30. August 2009)

Heute sind im Saarland, in Thüringen und in Sachsen Landtagswahlen. In NRW sind Kommunalwahlen. Ich würde jeden auffordern hinzugehen, unabhängig davon was er wählt.


----------



## Skaos (30. August 2009)

Interessant was bis jetzt an Ergebnissen draußen is.. glaub die Wahl im September wird echt für einige unerwartete Sachen zu bieten haben, so spannend wars ja lang nich mehr..


----------



## JePe (30. August 2009)

Ohne hier nun Oel ins Feuer giessen zu wollen, aber: die (vorlaeufigen) Zahlen zeigen vor allem, das Personen gewaehlt werden, weniger Parteien und Programme. Althaus zahlt den spaeten Preis fuer seine Pistengaudi, und Lafontaines Anhaenger wuerden aus lauter Betriebsblindheit wohl noch ihr Kreuz bei ihm machen, wenn er Spitzenkandidat der NPD waere.

Weshalb ich auch nicht all zu viel aus den heutigen Zahlen mit Blick auf die nahende Bundestagswahl ableiten wuerde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2009)

Wäher, die bei Landtagswahlen so stark von Personen beeinflusst sind, lassen diesen Einfluss ggf. auch bei einer Bundestagswahl nicht hinter sich.
Damit wären die Ergebnisse zwar nicht übertragbar, aber sie repräsentieren auch ganz direkt einen nicht ganz kleinen Teil der Wählerschaft.


----------



## Skaos (30. August 2009)

Ich halte das auch für hier und da durchaus übertragbar, zumindest als grobe Richtung.. würde mal fast behaupten selbst schwarz/gelb wirds schwer haben, die Linke wird sicher auch bundesweit stark zu legen und ob die FDP den Verlust der CDU ausbügelt bleibt abzuwarten, ich sehs noch nich so, grad wenn man guckt wie die sich grad gegenseitig verbal beschießen, sieht mir eher nach einer weiteren großen Koalition aus, wenn sich nich 3 finden lassen die es zusammen versuchen, was das dann allerdings werden soll weiß ich auch nich, ich meine Rot/Rot/Grün oder so kann ja nu auch nich die Lösung sein..


----------



## MomentInTime (31. August 2009)

Ich bin Pirat, daher unterstell' mir nicht, dass ich mit für rot/rot/grün einsetz', aber nenn' doch mal ARGUMENTE, weshalb jene Dreier-Koalition denn so viel schlimmer als schwarz-gelb ist.


----------



## JePe (31. August 2009)

Ein Blick in die Bilanzen bisheriger LINKE-Beteiligungen in Landesregierungen koennte Dir da weiterhelfen:

*Sachsen-Anhalt:* hoechste Arbeitslosenquote der Republik, Rueckfall vom vierten auf den letzten Platz in den neuen Laendern nach rot-roter Machtuebernahme, Verdoppelung der Schulden, Anstieg der Empfaenger von Transferleistungen um 75 Prozent, geringste Quote an Existenzgruendungen und hoechste an Insolvenzen

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern:* Verschuldung nach rot-roter Machtuebernahme um 60 Prozent gestiegen, etwa ein Drittel mehr Empfaenger von Transferleistungen, etwa 100.000 Arbeitsplaetze verloren

*Berlin:* 45 Prozent hoehere Verschuldung

Das *Saarland* muss sich (noch?) mit einer Sonderrolle begnuegen; dort wurde in der Aera Lafontaine die Verschuldung nahezu verdoppelt. Da wuerde ja der Bock zum Gaertner gemacht?! Ohnehin weiss man bei Lafontaine im Grunde gar nicht, was man bekommt:

*"(...)bleibt nur noch die Moeglichkeit, den Versuch zu stoppen, den Lebensstandard im Osten in kuerzester Frist auf Westniveau zu bringen". (TAGESSPIEGEL, 7. Oktober 1993)

"Wir koennen auf die staendig steigende Lebenserwartung nicht mit immer kuerzerer Lebensarbeitszeit reagieren." (FOCUS 33/95)

"Wenn gesellschaftliche Aufgaben durch private Anbieter besser und preiswerter erledigt werden koennen, dann haben die Buerger ein Recht darauf, dass die fuer sie beste Loesung gewaehlt wird, das heisst dann: Privatisierung." (Konferenz "Moderner Staat in einer modernen Gesellschaft", 4. Februar 1997)

"Es gibt viele Faelle, in denen jemand hohes Arbeitslosengeld bezieht, obwohl Familieneinkommen und Vermoegen da sind. Und ich frage nun, ob der Sozialstaat nicht besser so konstruiert sein sollte, dass nur die Beduerftigen Nutzniesser des Sozialstaats sind". (SPIEGEL 45/1998)

"Die PDS ist populistisch und vielfach antiwestlich(...). Es bestehen zum Beispiel berechtigte Zweifel hinsichtlich der aussenpolitischen Zuverlaessigkeit der PDS, denken Sie nur an die PDS-Gegnerschaft zur NATO-Osterweiterung und zur Einfuehrung des EURO. Das allein schon verbietet auf Bundesebene jede Form der Zusammenarbeit. Die internationale Staatengemeinschaft muss sich auf die aussenpolitische Berechenbarkeit Deutschlands verlassen koennen." (Interview durch den SPIEGEL, 18. Mai 1998)*

Alles Zitate des saarlaendischen Messiahs. Nicht, dass ich einem Politiker nicht zugestehe, seine Positionen zu ueberdenken und wo noetig zu korrigieren. Aber hier geht es weniger um Korrekturen und vielmehr um 180 Grad-Wenden. Und ich traue ihm blind zu, dies bei erstbester Gelegenheit, sprich: nach wahltaktischen Erwaegungen, zu wiederholen. Da bietet Jamaica trotz inhaltlicher Differenzen immerhin den Vorteil einer gewissen Berechenbarkeit.

Ich gehe aber ohnehin davon aus, dass man mit Blick auf die Bundestagswahl die Koalitionsverhandlungen verzoegern wird. Ohne DIE LINKE kann die SPD nirgends regieren; und tut sie es, wird sie im September (zu Recht) dafuer bestraft werden.


----------



## Haekksler (31. August 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ein Blick in die Bilanzen bisheriger LINKE-Beteiligungen in Landesregierungen koennte Dir da weiterhelfen:
> 
> *Sachsen-Anhalt:* hoechste Arbeitslosenquote der Republik, Rueckfall vom vierten auf den letzten Platz in den neuen Laendern nach rot-roter Machtuebernahme, Verdoppelung der Schulden, Anstieg der Empfaenger von Transferleistungen um 75 Prozent, geringste Quote an Existenzgruendungen und hoechste an Insolvenzen
> 
> ...


----------



## Malkav85 (31. August 2009)

Für mich ist und bleibt die Linke populistisch und nicht tragbar. 

Die Linke will es jedem Recht machen, "sozial" alles angleichen. Ich frage mich: "von welchem Geld?"


----------



## DaStash (31. August 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt die Linke populistisch und nicht tragbar.
> 
> Die Linke will es jedem Recht machen, "sozial" alles angleichen. Ich frage mich: "von welchem Geld?"


Dann ließ Dir doch das Wahlprogramm durch, dort wird alles genauestens erklärt, anstatt nur der öffentlichen Bild-Meinung hinterherzudenken.

Ich frage mich wann öffentlich eigentlich wieder die rote Socken-Kampagne(Jepe´s Wahlkampfbemühungen mal außen vor gelassen  ) von der CDU losgetreten wird, jetzt wo sie am Superwahlsonntag in 2 von 3 Landtagen massiv, Stimmen verloren haben.

Alternativ könnte die Unsion natürlich mal mit ihrer Mäuschen duck dich Taktik aufhören und endlich mal Themen-Wahlkampf machen.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (31. August 2009)

Naja die CDU verspricht aktuell Steuersenkungen - obwohl nicht finanzierbar. Sind da die Linken wirklich schlimmer?!


----------



## Poulton (31. August 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt die Linke populistisch und nicht tragbar.



Deren Populismus zeigt sich schon beim Thema Waffengesetz aber da stehen sie auf einer Wellenlänge mit den Gutmenschenverein Namens Grüne. SPD und (leider) auch die CDU/CSU (obwohl die Verschärfung bei letzteren für viel Empörung gesorgt hat) nehmen sich bei dem Punkt aber leider auch nicht sehr viel, wobei man hier einen Pluspunkt an unseren BMI geben muss, das er sich gegen eine Verschärfung ausgesprochen hat, da unnütz.

Aber zum Thema Linkspartei: Hier sollte man auch mal einen Blick in den Verfassungsschutzbericht wagen, dort stehen durchaus "herzzereisende" Dinge über die Lieblinge gewisser Personen hier.
Um mal aus selbigen zu zitieren:


> Andererseits liegen weiterhin zahlreiche tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte für linksextremistische Bestrebungen der Partei vor. So verfolgen durchaus namhafte Teile der Partei eine politische Umgestaltung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, die mit entscheidenden Merkmalen eines freiheitlichen demokratischen Staates im Sinne des Grundgesetzes unvereinbar ist. Darüber hinaus lassen Verlautbarungen der Partei insgesamt sowie ihrer offen extremistischen Zusammenschlüsse eine nach den Maßstäben des Grundgesetzes erforderliche Distanzierung von der ehemaligen DDR und der Republik Kuba vermissen und streiten statt dessen für eine Solidarisierung. Eine Analyse der Unterlagen über die praktische Arbeit der Partei ergibt ferner Hinweise für fortbestehende Kontakte zu extremistischen Organisationen im In-und Ausland bzw. deren politische Unterstützung.120


Quelle: Vorabfassung VS-Bericht 2008(ab Seite 146) 
und wenn ich mir dazu noch die Äusserung von deren Spitzenkandidatin Sara Wagenknecht lese:


> „_Wir wollen den Kapitalismus überwinden, das steht fest. (...) Wir
> wollen das Privateigentum an den Produktionsmitteln zurückdrängen
> (...)._“
> (Cicero vom 18. September 2008, S. 1)


Dann habe ich große Probleme meinen soeben zu mir genommenen Tee drin zu behalten. Denn was die Frau dort sagt ist nichts anderes als das man wieder Enteignungen der Firmen will, wie man es in der DDR betrieben hat.

oder um ein Beispiel hier aus Thüringen von vor kurzen zu nennen: Bodo Ramelow, der hießige Spitzenkandidat der Linkspartei, forderte die SPD auf notfalls ihren Spitzenkandidaten Christoph Matschi auszutauschen, um eine rot-rote Regierung zu ermöglichen. Solche impertinenten Forderungen riechen verdammt nach DDR sowie linker Einheitspartei und Einheitsfront. Aber der Thüringer Spitzenkandidat der Linken ist ja schon durch so manchen Tobsuchtsanfall öffentlich aufgefallen. Youtube und Co. spucken da genügend zu aus.
Was aber an der Stelle noch schlimmer ist, ist das es kaum noch Politiker gibt die es wagen gegen die Neo-SED etwas zu äussern. Politiker wie Henry Nietzsche, der zurecht die Linken im Bundestag kritisiert hat(es gibt da noch mehr), gehören leider einer austerbenden Gattung an. 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das die Lösungen die von diesem ach so noblen Verein vorgebracht wurden und werden, uns geradewegs an die nächste Mauer fahren, wie sie es ja schon höchst erfolgreich in der DDR unter Beweis gestellt haben(den Sozialismus in seinem Lauf...). 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wann öffentlich eigentlich wieder die rote Socken-Kampagne(Jepe´s Wahlkampfbemühungen mal außen vor gelassen  ) von der CDU losgetreten wird,


Ich frage mich, wann diese Partei endlich als Linksextrem eingestuft wird und genauso wie gegen die ganzen K-Parteien ein Verbotsverfahren eingeleitet wird. Genauso wann endlich bei der NPD die V-Leute abgezogen werden(man könnte dann sicherlich die Tage zählen bis sie in sich zusammenfällt).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. August 2009)

Skaos schrieb:


> Ich halte das auch für hier und da durchaus übertragbar, zumindest als grobe Richtung.. würde mal fast behaupten selbst schwarz/gelb wirds schwer haben, die Linke wird sicher auch bundesweit stark zu legen und ob die FDP den Verlust der CDU ausbügelt bleibt abzuwarten,



Die Linke gewinnt vor allem auf Kosten der SPD, die FDP vor allem auf Kosten der Union.
In Bezug auf R/R/G vs. F/S macht das also keinen Unterschied und einen so starke Verschiebung, dass eine Große Koalition auf Bundesebene nicht mehr möglich wird, ist wohl auch sehr unwahrscheinlich.



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt die Linke populistisch und nicht tragbar.
> 
> Die Linke will es jedem Recht machen, "sozial" alles angleichen. Ich frage mich: "von welchem Geld?"



Meist will sie nich angleichen, sondern ausgleichen. Damit ist die Frage nach dem "woher" des Geldes auch schon beantwortet, es bleibt die Frage nach dem "wie".


----------



## heizungsrohr (31. August 2009)

Naja man muss ja nich gleich KOMMUNISMUS schreien, wenn die Linke mal über 20% kommt. Sollte die Linke im Bundestag über 15% erhalten, werden die sich eher erstmal für realistischere Ziele wie den Abzug aus Afghanistan oder Mindestlohn einsetzen.


----------



## JePe (31. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wann öffentlich eigentlich wieder die rote Socken-Kampagne(Jepe´s Wahlkampfbemühungen mal außen vor gelassen  ) von der CDU losgetreten wird, jetzt wo sie am Superwahlsonntag in 2 von 3 Landtagen massiv, Stimmen verloren haben.



In einem Land (Sachsen) sind die Verhaeltnisse annaehernd stabil geblieben; in einem Land /Thueringen) hat die CDU an SPD und FDP verloren, waehrend DIE LINKE stabil geblieben ist (wenn auch leider auf hohem Niveau) und in einem Land (Saarland) haetten etliche vermutlich auch die Schluempfe gewaehlt, waere Lafontaine ihr Spitzenkandidat.

Und Nein, ich betreibe hier keinen Wahlkampf (so wie es viele andere mal fuer DIE LINKE, mal fuer die PIRATEN tun). Ich subsummiere nur, was rot-rote Landesregierungen vorzuweisen haben. Das Dir die Bilanz nicht mundet, weil sie kein Empfehlungsschreiben fuer solche Konstellationen ist, aendert an den Tatsachen auch nichts.


----------



## Lindt (31. August 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Naja man muss ja nich gleich KOMMUNISMUS schreien, wenn die Linke mal über 20% kommt. Sollte die Linke im Bundestag über 15% erhalten, werden die sich eher erstmal für realistischere Ziele wie den Abzug aus Afghanistan oder Mindestlohn einsetzen.


Der Abzug aus Afghanistan ist das blödeste was man tun kann. 8 Jahre da sein und dann einfach abhauen nach dem Motto: Oh, es sind 30 Deutsche gestorben, die wussten auf was sie sich einlassen, lieber schnell weg. Den Leute dort wird geholfen. Mit den Taliban wurden die Leute für Ehebruch öffentlich hingericht.

Ansonst ist die Linke für mich durchaus wählbar. 

Die CDU zu wählen finde ich schon schlimm, aber die FDP ist die Krönung. Besonders an momentanen "Wahlkampf" sieht man das ja wieder. Die einzigste Aussage ist " Wir schaffen Stabileverhältnisse" bzw."Wir schützen die Bürgerrechte[und wollen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung]". Auch toll finde ich "Wir haben die Kraft".


----------

